# Abdullah opens doors of Zayed City to Palestinians



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Abdullah opens doors of Zayed City to Palestinians 

WAM 

Gaza: Shaikh Abdullah Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, UAE Minister of Information and Culture, yesterday inaugurated Zayed City, a new neighbourhood north of Gaza comprising 736 apartments.










EPA
Mahmoud Abbas (left) welcomes Shaikh Abdullah on his arrival at the headquarters of the Palestinian National Authority in the West Bank town of Ramallah yesterday. 


Earlier, Shaikh Abdullah conveyed the greetings of President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan to Palestinian President, Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen), when the latter received him.

The residential complex, built at a cost of Dh227 million, will shelter over 25,000 Palestinians.

The recipients include families whose houses had been destroyed by the Israeli army.










Before cutting the ribbon, Shaikh Abdullah, accompanied by Palestinian Deputy Premier and Minister of Information Nabeel Shaath, was received by cheering crowd who rained flowers.

During a meeting between Shaikh Abdullah and Abu Mazen, Shaikh Abdullah reiterated to the Palestinian leader the UAE's support for the Palestinian people. 


EPA
Shaikh Abdullah at the opening of Zayed City, a new neighbourhood north of Gaza comprising 736 apartments. 


He said Shaikh Khalifa was committed to continuing the support for the Palestinian people in all areas, including health and housing.

Abu Mazen expressed gratitude and the regards of the Palestinian people to President Khalifa and the UAE people for their continuous support. 

He said the UAE was always at the forefront of those providing support for his people and the UAE always took the initiative of embarking upon large projects in the Palestinian occupied territories, adding other countries had begun to emulate the UAE's good work in the area of housing, health and infrastructure.

Shaikh Abdullah visited the tomb of the late Palestinian President, Yasser Arafat, to pray for his soul before he held discussions with Abu Mazen at the Muqata'a.

The Palestinian Journalists Association has presented an award to Shaikh Abdullah for his and the UAE role in serving Palestinian and Arab media as well as the just Palestinian cause.

Shaikh Abdullah was flown into the new city by a Jordanian helicopter.

Addressing the crowd on behalf of the UAE delegation, Saeed Khalfan Al Rumaithy, Director General of the Abu Dhabi Development Fund, conveyed the greetings of Shaikh Khalifa and the people of the UAE and government to the Palestinian people and leadership.

"Our presence here today is an expression of solidarity with you. The completion of this residential complex underscores our modest commitment to alleviate your suffering," Al Rumaithy told the jubilant crowd.

He said the project was initiated by the late Shaikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al Nahyan. He told the gathering that Shaikh Zayed cared about alleviating the suffering of the Palestinians.

Underlining the UAE commitment to support the palestinian people, Al Rumaithy said: "As you know, we just completed a similar project in Jenin and very soon we will accomplish another in Rafah."



as a Palestinian, Great Great Great, I wish to thank the Late Shaikh Zayed , his sons Khalifa and Abdallah for their amazing job, this is gonna mean alot to alot of people, so thank you.....


----------



## msleiman (Feb 20, 2005)

good stuff........... i saw a tv show about that development

by the way i really like ABDULLAH bin zayed............looks like a really nice down to earth kind of guy


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

as a palestinian i'd also like to thank the UAE sheikhs and people


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice to hear. We have two palestanians in the UAE forum.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

that's nice to hear


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

crazyeight, you're palestinian but have the chilean and greek flag?
heheh....you nomad or something


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Cool, they deserve it. More of these developments are required.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Alfred said:


> crazyeight, you're palestinian but have the chilean and greek flag?
> heheh....you nomad or something



In Chile, there is a huge Palestinian population there, the immigrated a long time ago. They even have their own football team (Palestino) established in 1920. Chile has the largest Palestinian population in the world outside the Mid East (350,000). Half the Palestinian National Team is from Chile (7 players or so).


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

True, i'm a huge supporter of team palestino and the palestinian national team. I also have greek roots on my dads side of the family hence the greek flag and my mum is lebanese, but before all i am a proud palestinian!


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry to be rude under this nice thread, BUT crazyeight if you are proud of your origins that doesnt mean you have to hate a nation and to say their people are "shit", if i was a moderator i would ban you.
To be ontopic, Abbas seems to be doing really good things!


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

First of all, I never called any nations people "shit" (i'm assuming you mean israel) so stop with the b/s. Second of all, even if i do think of these people as shit it's none of your business cz i have all the right in the world to say whatever i want about these people who caused nothing but pain and misery to my people. I WILL NOT just sit there and watch them continously insult my country, call it corrupt and call the people terrorists in every post, ok?!


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Bikes said:


> Sorry to be rude under this nice thread, BUT crazyeight if you are proud of your origins that doesnt mean you have to hate a nation and to say their people are "shit", if i was a moderator i would ban you.
> To be ontopic, Abbas seems to be doing really good things!


when did he (crazyeight) say that other people are shit, what are you talking about ??


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

It got deleted nevermind. (the post i was talking about)
Crazyheight if someone says palestinians are all terrorists its the same nonsense and i would tell him the same.. Thats it from me, sorry again for being offtopic.


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

the post you're talking about never existed


----------



## John-Dory (Apr 5, 2005)

crazyeight,
Are you on Isla de Coco, the Costa Rican one with the excellent diving?


----------

